# Describe your Bettas' personality in 1 word



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

So just list your Bettas and describe each one using only 1 word. Let's give more clarity to how individual these guys' and girls' personalities can be! :-D

*Saki *- mellow
*Sushi *- beggar (SIP)
*Soren *- bold
*Shisu *- shy
*??? *- fighter


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Irving-curious
Stumpy-joyful
Anderson Cooper-sweetheart
Remington Steele-happy
Marty-wiggly! 
Magnum PI-convalescing


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Indigo - Spirited


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Morgana (baby female ) ~ Curious*
*Merlin ( baby male ) ~ Hyper
Inuyasha (SIP :'( ) Warrior....elegant...outgoing...fearless....more than one word to describe him...so sad for my boy's very recent passing...
*


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mardi: curious
Mason: fighter 

I really can't describe them in one word but I did the best I could!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

*All if my Bettas-*Crazy.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Gills O'Reilley - delicate
Honey - tomboy
Julian - grumpy


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Gills O'Reilley ......love that name!:-D


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

I had some troubles setting up my tank to start with. My fiance picked out his name to, as he put it, 'give him the luck o the Irish.'


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Lulu: Sweet
Todd: derp
Hiccup: derpy
Manhattan: arrogant
Scout: calm
Stephano: shy
Pyro: firey
Jaecar: chill
Spy: sassy
Cooper: calm
Fritter: spirited
Krinish: sassy
Owen: .... the word i use to describe him is a swear word, so i'll go with butthead instead...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

All of them..........CRAZY


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Rain: mellow
Mufasa: spunky


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Kaze = dog (he was like a dog)
Echo = stressy (flared at everything)
Red = ...derp (he's an absolute sweetheart LOL but he's the craziest little thing)


----------



## LyraDove (Feb 22, 2013)

My lil Lambchop...is just LAMBY! So sweet


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Perseus....Serious 

I go with serious cause he seems to take bubble nesting as a very serious job or task and also when he patrols his home he just looks so serious as he checks everything out to be sure all is well and where it should be in his home. He is also serious about the pond snail as in seriously get off my plant as he knocks them off with his nose...lollolol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Rembrandt: egocentric
Ditto: bold
Piebald: confused
Mystique: queen
L.S. Mercury: attentive


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Louis Vuitton - Suave


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

He came from a womens designer boutique, hence the name. They asked me to take him for the winter and after they saw his new set-up, they said "he's yours, he'll never want to come home"


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

isochronism said:


> He came from a womens designer boutique, hence the name. They asked me to take him for the winter and after they saw his new set-up, they said "he's yours, he'll never want to come home"


That's really awesome and cute ^^


----------



## PNP (Mar 30, 2013)

Jazz: feisty


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Fishy - bold
Fizz - scared


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

*Blossom* - diaphanous


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Rossi-Peaceful
Finn-Vicious
Dominic-Showoff

*The Girls*

Persephone-Momma's Girl
Teak-Alpha
Blu-Shy
Arrow-Faker (Acts tough but a huge softy)
Epione-Flashy


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Artemis said:


> Rossi-Peaceful
> Finn-Vicious
> Dominic-Showoff
> 
> ...


I can imagine their personalities very well with those words  I like show offy bettas. I wish Saki was more of a show off. His finnage is soooo full but he never shows it off :|


----------



## Lostiethatlikesherbetta (Apr 2, 2013)

Phoenix: socialite
Aqua: flashy
Buford: my baby SIP


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Lostiethatlikesherbetta said:


> Phoenix: socialite
> Aqua: flashy
> Buford: my baby SIP


SIP Buford :-(


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Solus: Solitary


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Neptune: Wise 
Eponine: Fighter 
Marius: Youthful


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

Parli: quirky


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Peanut - Sweet
Button - Funny
Piglet - Relaxed


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

Esau: Feisty


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Fury: Feisty
Kai: Shy


----------



## Tigersoul101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Mr. Violet: Chilled


----------



## Lonely Dragon (Mar 28, 2013)

Io: Animated


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

Fishy: opportunistic 
Rick: hyperaggressive


----------



## PopzTheBetta (Dec 8, 2012)

Popz: grizzly
ketchup: lazy
Oberon: dignety (excuse my spelling)


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

Febuary - brute (he's such a butt head mean to everything including the plants. I mean seriously he flares at his plants)

Sparta - Spaz (one minute he'll be playing tag with his shrimp the next he's off doing swirling moves in the corner(not sure what that's about))

Spangle - lazy (I realize he's in a 1g QT tank till my 20g comes in but all he does is sit on the leafs of his cave under the light or next to the heater when he thinks I'm not looking)


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

Neil-Dramatic
Chappy-Friendly
Ray Charles-Piggy
Declan-Sweet
Tsarina-Curious
Noatok-Candid


----------



## smaughunter (Sep 15, 2011)

Feynman-vivacious 
Nebula-modest


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

King: Cautious
Prince: Violent
Duke: Gentle
Cinderella: Moody
Amethyst: Playful
Elliott: Cheeky


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Wackadoo! 
I'll post a video of the one I'm talking about to prove it too! lol


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Particular.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Scrappy


----------

